# Lake Winfield Scott



## Topwater (Jan 2, 2011)

Has anybody camped at Lake Winfield Scott?  I plan on doing some tent camping up there soon.  I understand it is open year round.


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2011)

I have been there many times. That kind of looks like Desoto Falls in your pic.


----------



## Rays123 (Jan 2, 2011)

camped there quite a few times, very good place to camp


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2011)

There are two loops. The loop by the lake has some tent only, kind of primitive camping. The other places have tent pads and water stations close by. The first loop has two bath houses, and the second one has one and one by the beach. I have never been there in the winter, I wonder how they keep things from freezing?


----------



## Topwater (Jan 3, 2011)

riprap said:


> I have been there many times. That kind of looks like Desoto Falls in your pic.



Yes it is Desoto Falls


----------



## flattbottomfisher (Jan 5, 2011)

i think they turn off the facilities in the winter, been alot in the summer though, great acces to the AT.


----------



## chickenhawk (Jan 28, 2011)

It is open year round.  I have been in Winter and only one loop was open.  Not sure if it was closed for Winter or some kind of repair.  Good hike to the top of Blood Mountain from there and some pretty good fishing. The lake has trout, perch, bass, catfish, and brim.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 29, 2011)

Used to be my favorite place to camp many years ago when I was a kid.

Hike the trail...pretty decent fishing.


----------



## Eagle7 (Feb 11, 2011)

I believe it is closed for the winter.  Check the website.  However, it is a great place to camp.  Hiking, Fishing etc... There is a great tent spot at the very back of the last loop past the lake.  It is isolated - hope your not scared of bears   Just kidding but it will cross your mind.  

Have fun!


----------

